# Iriver ifp-799 and ifp_gui

## neilhwatson

I'm using ifp-line and ifp-gui to upload files to an Iriver ifp-799.  However, I can only do this as root.  When trying as another user I get the error message:

```
Device is busy.  (I was unable to claim its interface.)
```

----------

## EzInKy

The readme that comes with ifp states it needs to be configured with a script:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
>     % make
> ...

 

----------

## mdshaw89

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> The readme that comes with ifp states it needs to be configured with a script:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> INSTALLATION
> ...

 

I've ran the above, added myself to the group and still no luck.  Is there a way to turn on debugging?

I

----------

